# Newbie finally gets a new bike! Cannondale Supersix 5



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

After 3 weeks of online research, shopping at various stores, and discussion here with awesome help from Erion929, tednugent, Defy, MD_007, trekstud2 and, especially, PJ352, I finally opted for this:

2011 (NOS) Cannondale Supersix 5 with the following upgrades: 1) 105 brake calipers; 2) Ultegra rear derailleur; 3) Mavic Equipe wheels; and 4) padded seats. 

I just did a quick 4 miles in my neighborhood roads (straightaways, hills) after I brought it home, and my glutes are on fire! Yes, I'm out of shape 

For those in NJ, I highly recommend Cosmic Wheel in Ridgefield Park. John, the owner, is just awesome with enthusiasm, great information, and advice!

Here it is:


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, that's a terrifically nice first bike. Enjoy!


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Nice! That's a sweet looking bike. Congrats. Now get out there and ride that thing hard!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

dgeesaman said:


> Wow, that's a terrifically nice first bike. Enjoy!


Thanks. I get really motivated just by looking at it.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

FindTheRiver said:


> Nice! That's a sweet looking bike. Congrats. Now get out there and ride that thing hard!


I did get in a 6 mile ride around my neighborhood before it got dark. I must say, the roads around my neighborhood provides a great training ground. Serious inclines with a good stretch of road to really open it up. Afterwards, I had 4 slices of pizza. Is this bad? 

I need to really get in shape before I venture out onto the famous 9W road here in Northern, NJ.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I gotta say, judging from your last few posts this is a surprise, but a pleasant one. 

I think you made a solid choice. Really a beautiful looking machine, and a great first bike. Black and matte are a striking combo, IMO.

Now you've got some work ahead of you improving the 'motor' so you can test this bikes capabilities. I think it's safe to say it's not going to hold you back for a long time to come. 

Congrats, ride often and ride safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Well, I gotta say, judging from your last few posts this is a surprise, but a pleasant one.
> 
> I think you made a solid choice. Really a beautiful looking machine, and a great first bike. Black and matte are a striking combo, IMO.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was weighing so many factors that I actually drove myself nuts! I finally made a decision today. The key was deciding on which LBS I wanted to give business to, and develop a relationship. That was key! After that, everything else fell into place.

Again, thanks for your awesome help. I hope to return the favor, though not about bikes. But, I do know electric guitars!


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Mergetrio said:


> I did get in a 6 mile ride around my neighborhood before it got dark. I must say, the roads around my neighborhood provides a great training ground. Serious inclines with a good stretch of road to really open it up. Afterwards, I had 4 slices of pizza. Is this bad?
> 
> I need to really get in shape before I venture out onto the famous 9W road here in Northern, NJ.


Just keep at it and you'll be amazed at how quickly you can improve your fitness level. Having that thing to look at is going to be a huge motivator to get you out there regularly. The gains you'll feel in your body with each ride will keep you coming back.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


Haha . . . thanks for bearing with me! I'll be shopping for a clipless bike shoes soon, once my bike becomes second nature.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mergetrio said:


> *Yes, I was weighing so many factors that I actually drove myself nuts! * I finally made a decision today. The key was deciding on which LBS I wanted to give business to, and develop a relationship. That was key! After that, everything else fell into place.
> 
> Again, thanks for your awesome help. I hope to return the favor, though not about bikes. But, I do know electric guitars!


That makes two of us. 

j/k

Many of us use the phrase shop for shops along with shopping for bikes, so I think you used sound logic going the route you did. Your shop may offer classes on maintenance, group rides and other perks along the way. I'm sure they'll prove a valuable resource to you.

I'm glad it all worked out for you. Don't be a stranger here. We can still find ways for you to spend more money!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

FindTheRiver said:


> Just keep at it and you'll be amazed at how quickly you can improve your fitness level.


Very encouraging! I can't wait to be fit!


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

congrats man.. very nice ride..

now get out there and push those miles... in one month you'll notice a significant improvement in stamina and strength... 

I started in early March and struggled to do 10miles nonstop... 

two months later I was signing up for centuries... 

go out there and get em... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

drodrigueznyc said:


> stamina and strength...


Yes!!! Thx!


----------



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

nice!


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

You made a great choice there, and that is my totally unbiased opinion!


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

Holy cow, that is one sweet ride. I wish I could have gotten such a beauty as my first bike. My first was an all steel Peugeot with downtube shifters that probably weighed about 30 lbs. BTW, I am 55 years old and ride 40 to 60 miles each weekend day and do 20 mile after work rides during the week. You sound like a young guy. Just keep at it and you'll be in shape in no time at all. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

ScottsSupersix said:


> You made a great choice there, and that is my totally unbiased opinion!


You too, not knowing what you ride!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

nick64 said:


> BTW, I am 55 years old and ride 40 to 60 miles each weekend day and do 20 mile after work rides during the week. You sound like a young guy. Just keep at it and you'll be in shape in no time at all. Congrats on the new bike.


Wow, you're the young guy! I would like be where you're at in about month or so.


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

Mergetrio said:


> Wow, you're the young guy! I would like be where you're at in about month or so.


OK, you got me there lol. But still, you would be surprised at how fast you can get in shape once you get at it. You're in Northern Jersey so you probably have a lot of hills where you are. Although it may seem like misery at first, nothing will build up your legs and stamina like climbing some steep hills. Then, the flats are a piece of cake.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

nick64 said:


> OK, you got me there lol. But still, you would be surprised at how fast you can get in shape once you get at it. You're in Northern Jersey so you probably have a lot of hills where you are. Although it may seem like misery at first, nothing will build up your legs and stamina like climbing some steep hills. Then, the flats are a piece of cake.


I agree just from riding for 4 straight days. I've lost 3 lbs, and feel lighter already. There are a lot of short hills in my neighborhood; a good mix of straightaways. Yesterday, I did turn around on my final climb. I actually was afraid that I would fall with my new clipless upon my brain shutting down my legs!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Finally remembered to turn on Strava on my iPhone. This is my 5th day riding in the past week. Only two 30 sec. stops (traffic light), otherwise no rests:

Time: 37:31 
Dist: 9.0 miles
Avg. Spd: 14.5 mph
Climbed 730 ft.

Given this what could be a lofty goal for this circuit as I get better in shape? Basically, I mapped out this loop around my neighborhood.


----------



## ryan141 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think that a 14 mph average is pretty good for just starting out!


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice looking bike, get clipless pedals and ride her hard as nails mate...


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

ryan141 said:


> I think that a 14 mph average is pretty good for just starting out!


That's good to know. I'm trying to gauge where I am now and where I need to get.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

tottenham21 said:


> Nice looking bike, get clipless pedals and ride her hard as nails mate...


Thanks, and I will! I got a Shimano 105 clipless several days ago - I'm glad I did!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

It's been about a week since I got the bike and have been doing my 9.0 mile loop around my neighborhood averaging 14.5 mph in 36-37 minutes or so with 348' of climbing.

Today, in the heatwave here in NJ (95 degrees), I gave a go to see how fit I've become thus far. Same route but the heat did slow me down a bit: 38:09 min, 9.0 miles, 14.1 mph. 
Definitely felt the heat, but what a great workout!


----------



## bluefire (Jun 20, 2012)

Mergetrio said:


> Yes, I was weighing so many factors that I actually drove myself nuts!


Agh, that's where I am right now! Really want to make a decision in the next couple days though.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I wanted to add my two cents:

I was in the same position as the original poster. Weighing so many options that I ended up with analysis paralysis. In the end used an online frame fit calculator had my woman help me measure everything (wall, chair laser level, tripod). I did some basic math to make sure my limbs match up with frame geo and took delivery of a Look 566 at a ridiculous discount I could just not pass up on. 

I guess I could have ridden more bikes before purchase but at some point, you can only analyze so much. The bike fits just fine, though I could use a slightly shorter stem, maybe 10mm or so.

It's been a few weeks now and I'm loving my ride. My evening rides are usually 15 or so miles 1,200+ vertical. I'd like to climb a bit less and have more flat road to slice through but the terrain is what it is (I have a 400 foot climb just to get up to the intersection). The first few days were tough but now I'm hooked on the endorphin rush. Legs are in a constant state of soreness and the only thing I want to do when I get home is ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

9W9W said:


> I wanted to add my two cents:
> 
> I was in the same position as the original poster. Weighing so many options that I ended up with analysis paralysis. In the end *used an online frame fit calculator* had my woman help me measure everything (wall, chair laser level, tripod). I did some basic math to make sure my limbs match up with frame geo and *took delivery of a Look 566 *at a ridiculous discount I could just not pass up on.
> 
> ...


Feel free to correct me, but if I'm reading your post correctly, you essentially used an online fit calculator to estimate your sizing requirements, then purchased your LOOK online - sight unseen, with no test rides. 

While I'm glad this (apparently) worked for you, being a beginner's forum, I think it's important to point out that IMO/E this method isn't as reliable at yielding good results for noobs as working with reputable LBS's. 

The latter gets the prospective rider assistance in determining what brand/ model(s) might best suite their intended uses/ goals, sizing/ fit assistance, test rides, final assembly/ tuning, tweaks to fit (most would simply swap out the stem you mentioned - n/c) and post purchase services (discounts on accessories, tune ups...) so the initial LBS bike purchase represents the beginning of a relationship, thus the importance to shop for shops along with shopping for bikes.

Just as an aside, I'm not suggesting that your bike is sized incorrectly for you, but "legs in a constant state of soreness" could indicate a deficiency with fit (and/ or form). If you haven't yet had a standard fitting, that might be worth considering.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi PJ,

My local LBS caters to folks with annual discretionary incomes into the hundreds of thousands of dollars. I expressed interest in purchasing something at the $2K price point and was told to, verbatim, "just buy this and get it over with" (I was shown a CAAD alum at tagged at 135% of MSRP). That sort of left a bad taste in my mouth. Other shops, while more competitively priced, were not easy for me to get to if I wanted to stop in for a tune up. More BS than LBS. 

Though I am a noob to road cycling, I've been riding mountain and then put in a few years on a modified hybrid before making the switch. So NMMV; noob mileage may vary.  Yes, I did purchase the LOOK sight unseen but I did so with a unconditional money back guarantee. It wasn't so much as estimating a fit as much as comparing angles and tube lengths to make sure that Look's geo wasn't significantly different than the ones I rode on (like say for example, how a Scott CR1 is shorter and taller).

The fact that it was nearly half off certainly helped to sway my decision. I rode the bike ten miles or so and liked it, certainly no less than the Synapse or Trek. In the end, I simply did not want to start a relationship with this particular LBS so it was a no brainer. 
I could not justify paying $1,400 more for a comparably spec'd bicycle at the shop, or getting say Sora/Aluminum for a carbon/rival price.

I have given though to a proper fitting. However, my understanding is that a basic fitting doesn't get you past a plumb and basic geometric tenets, and for anyone to spend any time with a proper fitter is a few hundred. I'm going to sleep on that. I ride Keo's, with red cleats, my knees are very happy. I have a bum one too (meniscus) which has been acting up when I'm up on my feet. However at twenty miles out, it's silent, pain free and cranking.

So, the muscle soreness is just that; and not a manifestation of some bio-mechanical fit issue. I'm just an out of shape guy with a new toy and rapidly expanding quad/ham/calf muscles. 

Now, if I could only figure out why I feel like I want to vomit at the end of seriously strenuous efforts, that would be great.. 

Best!
T








PJ352 said:


> Feel free to correct me, but if I'm reading your post correctly, you essentially used an online fit calculator to estimate your sizing requirements, then purchased your LOOK online - sight unseen, with no test rides.
> 
> While I'm glad this (apparently) worked for you, being a beginner's forum, I think it's important to point out that IMO/E this method isn't as reliable at yielding good results for noobs as working with reputable LBS's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Heya OP - Just please be careful that you don't confuse muscle soreness with leg pain. Make sure you stretch before and after. Get insole's if you need, have a buddy help you fit your bike, etc. etc. 
I think it's cool you avoided the LBS that wanted to steal from you and took the time to research. Just do your legs the same justice ok?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

9W9W said:


> Hi PJ,
> 
> My local LBS caters to folks with annual discretionary incomes into the hundreds of thousands of dollars. I expressed interest in purchasing something at the $2K price point and was told to, verbatim, "just buy this and get it over with" (I was shown a CAAD alum at tagged at 135% of MSRP). That sort of left a bad taste in my mouth. Other shops, while more competitively priced, were not easy for me to get to if I wanted to stop in for a tune up. More BS than LBS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I'm not going to judge or second guess you on your decision to not go with a LBS other than to say the goal is to seek out and deal with _reputable_ ones (and there are reputable LBS's).

It's good (for members) that you clarified your past experience, because knowing how to 'read' bike geo numbers and compare different bikes geo isn't something new (and many experienced) cyclists can do well - at least IME. So for them, going the LBS route betters their odds of success - again, IMO/E.

Re: the fitting suggestion, it was just that - a suggestion. You know your body (and yes, undoubtedly you're still acclimating to road riding), so if you're relatively comfortable on the bike and feel that the discomfort is purely muscular, hold off for a time. But if you haven't already done so, you might want to check your KOPS, because that's a fit parameter that can affect which muscle groups are recruited. Of course, your hill climbs dictate that some muscle groups will routinely be recruited. 

Lastly, IME standard fittings can range from simple saddle adjustments to a 45+ minute fitting, with the latter being the more correct fitting and IMO lends credibility to that LBS. Pro fits can cost ~$150 to $300+ but like anything, costs vary by region, so as always, YMMV.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

The legs, the legs, the knee rather. Sigh. Just had an MRI Thursday. Both my doc and I know its a torn meniscus, we're just going through the confirmatory motions with scans and stuff. No trauma that I can remember but yeeeears of snowboarding (with aggressive front foot angle, same that's tweaked) probably did me in over time. 

PJ, I am seeing costs that would have been free post purchase add up. Had 11-25 swapped out for 12-28, adjust slackened cables; ten here fifteen there... Also, and at the cost of sounding overly cynical, I'm sure even looking at the f*n bike and basic KOPS would cost upwards of $150 easy.

I just recently moved. I had a great LBS back in Brooklyn, from whom I would have definitely purchased. I think he was a Trek only shop... good guy!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

9W9W said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The legs, the legs, the knee rather. Sigh. Just had an MRI Thursday. Both my doc and I know its a torn meniscus, we're just going through the confirmatory motions with scans and stuff. No trauma that I can remember but yeeeears of snowboarding (with aggressive front foot angle, same that's tweaked) probably did me in over time.
> 
> ...


I'll preface what I'm going to offer with "I'm not playing dr here", but considering your knee injury, the fact that you're doing some decent climbing (on a new bike) and lack of even a standard fitting, you may want to reconsider the standard fitting. It should not cost upwards of $150 and should include setting KOPS - a basic bike fit parameter. Even if you had to drive some distance to find a reasonably priced, reputable shop, I think it would be worth the effort. 

In lieu of that, at least go the do-it-yourself route and check KOPS. If need be, I or another member can provide a few simple steps to get it accomplished.

Lastly, back to your knee issue. I suggest reading up on the topic of cadence and investing in a bike computer with the function. Wired versions run about $30, so very affordable and (IMO) well worth the investment.

And one afterthought: If you live in a high rent district, consider doing some of the simpler bike maintenance tasks yourself. Adjusting cable tension and replacing cassettes can be done in minutes, with minimal investment in bike specific tools. Lots of self-help resources available on the web - and from forum members.


----------



## ijaz429 (Jun 25, 2012)

great bike! i am about to get the same thing.


----------



## benroe1000 (Jun 25, 2012)

that's an awesome bike!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

ijaz429 said:


> great bike! i am about to get the same thing.


Great decision! I'm going on 2 weeks with this, and every ride confirms how great this bike is!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Been away on vacation in Vermont - no biking, just hiking and eating a lot. Got on my bike this morning after 9 day hiatus, and felt a bit sluggish through the 1st mile, but got a better time and speed overall: Time and Dist: 36:45/ 9.0 miles at 14.7 mph (climbed 659 ft.).


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

LBS grabbed last 2012 Supersix 3 in warehouse with 60cm frame and gave me amazing deal!. Arrives Thursday! Do people use a cadence sensor with Garmin and/or just heart monitor?


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

duffin said:


> LBS grabbed last 2012 Supersix 3 in warehouse with 60cm frame and gave me amazing deal!. Arrives Thursday! Do people use a cadence sensor with Garmin and/or just heart monitor?


Nice! Congrats on a great bike and great deal!


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

The SuperSix is an awesome bike. Congrats! Like others said about rapid improvement, I bought mine last September, could only go about 15 miles at a 14mph, similar to you. I now ride 150+ miles a week, and my pace has improved dramatically, approaching 20mph. Make time for your rides, add miles slowly, ride with people slightly better than you, and believe in yourself. Oh yeah, and don't worry about your legs feeling like they were hit with a hammer, that will pass in time, LOL! Ride fast and often!


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats the flat black look amazing on that bike !


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

ScottsSupersix said:


> The SuperSix is an awesome bike. Congrats! Like others said about rapid improvement, I bought mine last September, could only go about 15 miles at a 14mph, similar to you. I now ride 150+ miles a week, and my pace has improved dramatically, approaching 20mph. Make time for your rides, add miles slowly, ride with people slightly better than you, and believe in yourself. Oh yeah, and don't worry about your legs feeling like they were hit with a hammer, that will pass in time, LOL! Ride fast and often!


Wow! Now I have a realistic goal to reach: 20 mph pace around my current 9.0 mile loop.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

thabreit said:


> Congrats the flat black look amazing on that bike !


Thanks! The color scheme along with the bike are motivators for me.


----------



## Eli1098r (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice bike.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Great looking bike Mergetrio!

One thing I would like to see you do is add miles per each ride vs. trying to improve your time on the same 9 mile loop each time. The most important thing as a beginner is time in the saddle. It should take precedent to MPH or completing a known loop in a quicker time. Try knocking it down a notch and do 18 miles or keep the same pace and add 5 miles.

I am by no means an expert on road biking, heck, I am new to road biking myself but not to biking. I did however, just experience a similar scenario with my wife. She has only been biking for 3 weeks and wanted to stay on the same 12 mile loop until she "got comfortable". After several rides she didn't feel like she was getting any better/fitter and she seemed a little frustrated. 

I had her get out of her comfort zone and go on a 22 mile ride, then a 28 mile ride, then a 30 mile ride. Yesterday she did 35 miles and had a lot left in the tank and I bet she could have done 10 more.

Now she feels like she is making progress and I heard her tell her mother that "she wanted to do a Century as that's the mark of a true cyclist". I really liked hearing her say that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Great looking bike Mergetrio!
> 
> One thing I would like to see you do is add miles per each ride vs. trying to improve your time on the same 9 mile loop each time. The most important thing as a beginner is time in the saddle. It should take precedent to MPH or completing a known loop in a quicker time. Try knocking it down a notch and do 18 miles or keep the same pace and add 5 miles.
> 
> ...


I agree with the first part of your post re: focusing on building saddle time and not speed, but by notching up _incrementally_ (10% addition weekly is pretty standard), but not a 50% increase. That's a setup for overuse injuries and disregards the importance of acclimating to road riding. If it's working for your wife, good for her, but I wouldn't advise it.

I also disagree that doing a century is a mark of a true cyclist. If another cyclist betters her annual mileage by a few k, but does no centuries your wife's efforts trump theirs? Even if they're a far stronger rider? Or races? Or their specialty is tri's/ TT's? Kind of a narrow view of the sport, IMHO.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I agree with the first part of your post re: focusing on building saddle time and not speed, but by notching up _incrementally_ (10% addition weekly is pretty standard), but not a 50% increase. That's a setup for overuse injuries and disregards the importance of acclimating to road riding. If it's working for your wife, good for her, but I wouldn't advise it.
> 
> I also disagree that doing a century is a mark of a true cyclist. If another cyclist betters her annual mileage by a few k, but does no centuries your wife's efforts trump theirs? Even if they're a far stronger rider? Or races? Or their specialty is tri's/ TT's? Kind of a narrow view of the sport, IMHO.


Hey, I prefaced with "I am not and expert"

You could be right on point number 2. My wife is an avid runner and mountain biker so I knew this wouldn't be a big step for her. My main point was to add miles.

If a century mark is her definition of a "true cyclist" in her mind, neither you or I can change that nor should we try. I'm not even certain why we are discussing that part.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ParadigmDawg said:


> If a century mark is her definition of a "true cyclist" in her mind, neither you or I can change that nor should we try.* I'm not even certain why we are discussing that part*.


... because you posted in a public forum and I opted to post my opinion. On occasion, members do that here. :wink5:


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> ... because you posted in a public forum and I opted to post my opinion. On occasion, members do that here. :wink5:


But I wasn't talking to you...

Anyway....enough about us...How's that Cannondale doing?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ParadigmDawg said:


> But I wasn't talking to you...


You're new here, so just as a FYI...

*fo·rum* (fôrm, fr-)
n. pl. fo·rums also fo·ra (fôr, fr)
1.
a. The public square or marketplace of an ancient Roman city that was the assembly place for judicial activity and public business.
b. *A public meeting place for open discussion*.
c. *A medium for open discussion or voicing of ideas, such as a newspaper, a radio or television program, or a website.*
2. *A public meeting or presentation involving a discussion* usually among experts and *often including audience participation*.
3. A court of law; a tribunal.

BTW, if you want to direct your post towards someone, either quote them (as you did with me) or put an @ sign before their ID. Still, anyone can opt to reply.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> You're new here, so just as a FYI...
> 
> *fo·rum* (fôrm, fr-)
> n. pl. fo·rums also fo·ra (fôr, fr)
> ...


Now your just being goofy...please note the sarcastic eye rolling in the post above...

Now go to work or go ride your bike. I will do the same once I get off this stupid conference call...:mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ParadigmDawg said:


> Now your just being goofy...please note the sarcastic eye rolling in the post above...
> 
> Now go to work or go ride your bike. I will do the same once I get off this stupid conference call...:mad2:


I may very well have misread your sarcasm. If so, point taken.

I don't work  but like your idea of going for a ride and almost never miss. Today there's a wind advisory, rain and T/storms. Rain is no biggie, but all combined makes for a rest day.

Good luck getting your ride in, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## hammond_ml (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice bike. I just picked up a 2012 SuperSix 105. I had been looking at the CAAD10 for a while, but my LBS had an end of year clearance sale I couldn't pass up. Considering my previous bike was a Gary Fisher hard tail, this is quite the upgrade.

I'm loving it so far and have put about 250 miles on it. My only question is on the gearing. (Sorry to hijack thread but I don't have enough posts to start a new one)

The bike came with a 53/39 chainring and 12-28 cassette. I'm trying to focus on keeping my cadence at 80+ rather than mash big gears and wear myself out. I'm in Florida so the terrain is mostly flat. When I'm in the big chainring, the "sweet spot" on flat ground is to be in the middle to lower gears on the cassette. This is causing me to be cross chained for the majority of the ride. It isn't severe, but I can hear a little complaining from the drivetrain.

Is this a problem? Should I just stick it out as my strength and fitness improves? I would probable be better off with a compact up front for the short term, but I don't want to spend that money if what I'm doing isn't a real problem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Just try not to use the smallest 2 rings (higher gears) on the cassette when you are in the small chainring and try not to use the 2 big cassette rings (lower gears) when you are on the big chainring. You should not have much noise other then those, if you do, your derailers might need adjusting.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with jmorgan. You really aren't cross chaining in the combos mentioned, so unless your gearing presents another problem, my advice is to stay with what you're now running.

While it's always possible that the drivetrain needs to be fine tuned, IME new Shimano 10 speed drivetrains tend to be noisy until 'substantial' miles are logged. Substantial being a vague term because of riding conditions/ variables - namely riding in wet/ dusty conditions. 

Generally speaking, look for the drivetrain to quiet down after maybe 600-800 miles or so, but be sure to clean/ lube your chain regularly.

And kudos to you for keeping cadence up! :thumbsup:


----------



## kimare (Aug 20, 2012)

You can hardly go wrong with the Supersix. Sweet setup.


----------



## ian0789 (Aug 2, 2012)

That is was nasty looking bike


----------



## hammond_ml (Jul 8, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I agree with jmorgan. You really aren't cross chaining in the combos mentioned, so unless your gearing presents another problem, my advice is to stay with what you're now running.
> 
> While it's always possible that the drivetrain needs to be fine tuned, IME new Shimano 10 speed drivetrains tend to be noisy until 'substantial' miles are logged. Substantial being a vague term because of riding conditions/ variables - namely riding in wet/ dusty conditions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. After a bit of searching I discovered that 105 shifters allow you to trim the front derailer. That stopped the noise.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hammond_ml said:


> Thanks for the info. After a bit of searching I discovered that 105 shifters allow you to trim the front derailer. That stopped the noise.


Glad you got this sorted out. That trim function proves very useful. 

IMO integrated shifter functions/ features should be explained to a customer prior to test rides or (at minimum) at time of delivery.


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

That's a great looking bike. How's the carbon frame treating you?


----------



## jeddai (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratz! I finally pulled the trigger and picked one up myself after many months of deciding brand, aluminum vs carbon, etc. I was already riding too many miles on the road using my MTB (with slimmed-down tires) that it was long over due.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I did the same 1+ years on my Trek 7.5FX hybrid.

The only thing I really miss is the precise fluid actuation of hydraulic disc brakes.


----------

